
Apple Car(d) - thecosas
http://www.asymco.com/2019/08/27/apple-card/
======
nickon
Received a physical titanium card. It looks very solid. Unfortunately many
stores do not accept it, even though it uses MasterCard payment network. Some
folks are saying that it is because that Apple is hiding a card number expiry
date cvv.

~~~
aeontech
Interesting, what examples have you seen specifically? You can get the card
number and associated info from the wallet app if you need to type it in
somewhere...

